# Thumbs2 directory



## jdub62 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello, does anybody know what this directory is for? It has the same folders over and over in it. Is it safe to delete. Thanks...


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would guess thumbnails, as long as its on your SD, you can delete it, but it will be formed again, so why bother?


----------

